

Image Processing with Go - alediaferia
http://www.esdrasbeleza.com/2015/04/27/image-processing-with-go

======
Veratyr
Not quite the same thing but anyone else interested in the field may want to
check out Halide [0]. It's a handy library for highly optimized and very
straightforward to write image processing on a variety of platforms.

They have examples for CUDA, Android, iOS, Native Client and GLSL (which I
believe can run on WebGL) among others [1].

Doesn't seem to be well known but seems very interesting so thought I'd share
it.

[0]: [http://halide-lang.org](http://halide-lang.org)

[1]:
[https://github.com/halide/Halide/tree/master/apps](https://github.com/halide/Halide/tree/master/apps)

------
ajstarks
See also: gift (Go image filtering toolkit), and its command line tool:

[https://github.com/disintegration/gift](https://github.com/disintegration/gift)

[https://github.com/ajstarks/gift](https://github.com/ajstarks/gift)

------
donatj
In a similar vein I've written tools to get me the average of a set of images
[0] and to find duplicates in a set of images [1] even if they're different
sizes, and a simple tool to load mpo images (multi-jpegs) [2].

[0]: [https://github.com/donatj/imgavg](https://github.com/donatj/imgavg)

[1]: [https://github.com/donatj/imgdedup](https://github.com/donatj/imgdedup)

[2]: [https://github.com/donatj/mpo](https://github.com/donatj/mpo)

------
devy
The example in the post reminds me of High-dynamic-range(HDR).

------
sathishvj
wow. also seeing some other great libraries listed. got any more of them that
I can check out and try?

